# Agracat 254



## Pandabear88 (Feb 23, 2021)

Just bought a agracat 254 need help finding tires and a manual for it any ideas


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Pandabear88 said:


> Just bought a agracat 254 need help finding tires and a manual for it any ideas


You can try Circle G Tractors for parts and maybe manuals, and Tractorpartsasp for used parts and perhaps tires. This tractor was made by Jinma, so the manuals may be similar if you get stuck, but I'd check first before I'd buy.


----------



## Pandabear88 (Feb 23, 2021)

Thank u also have a ford 3000 in need of a manual steering worm gear iv cleaned it out piece by piece after it shattered with a magnet lol but it worked too but any idea where to find a decent priced one


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just do a search for Ford 3000 tractor salvage. Tractorhouse and allstate parts usually have something they are parting out.


----------

